# Halloween Yard - 2007



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are pics of the yard from last year.




























I will be updating the ghost and looking into a better cemetery for this year. I also have a new guy called the "Keeper" coming this year. Of course more on all that later!


----------



## Parabola (Jul 4, 2008)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## corner haunt (May 21, 2008)

Very nice! Need another top to bottom pic of the red and black guy. When you say a better cemetery. Better how? I'm a believer in quantity not quality (sorry to the detail freaks), I have about 30 or so tombstones, but they are very simple. The kids love to walk through it.


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

corner haunt said:


> Very nice! Need another top to bottom pic of the red and black guy. When you say a better cemetery. Better how? I'm a believer in quantity not quality (sorry to the detail freaks), I have about 30 or so tombstones, but they are very simple. The kids love to walk through it.


I plan to add a small fence and adding more, better tombstones. This year the cemetery will still be next to the tree, someday I want to fence in the whole yard. 

I'll have to see if I have a better pic of the red and black guy. I call him the Watcher. I hope to update him this year. I want him holding a lantern, keeping watch over the yard.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

I love your yard, but those leaves! I hate rakeing.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice! I can't wait to see what you do this year.


----------



## ZombieLoveme (Jul 6, 2007)

I love the leaves. Silver maple?


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Looks like fun...and the leaves can hide so many things


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice pics. Even though raking must be a headache, the leaves add such a beautiful effect.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Looks good...
pretty soon it will be the whole front yard then adding the backyard too.haha
did ya notice that yard is the only one with leaves in it LOL


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Nice work, it looks really good!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I get lucky that the leaves fall mostly the last two weeks of Oct., but yes a BIG headache to rake. More like a big BACK ache!


----------



## Jackpot (May 21, 2008)

Hate raking we bought a mower with built in mulcher so no raking ever and with all the moisture in the winter by spring it's great for the grass. Really liked the first pick he was cool looking.


----------

